
Wall Street talking about the possibility of Apple buying Disney - andruby
http://uk.businessinsider.com/apple-seen-as-disney-buyer-by-wall-street-malone-2017-3
======
brudgers
Makes sense to me:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?utm_source=opensearch&utm_medium=sea...](https://hn.algolia.com/?utm_source=opensearch&utm_medium=search&utm_campaign=opensearch&query=brudgers%20apple%20disney&sort=byPopularity&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=comment)

